# Blackfin!! And Black Snapper, Destin 2/27/18



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Left about 8 this morning out of Bluewater bay on a 2018 22' Pirhana Boatworks CC. No electronics, no trolling motor, no anchor, bare bones hull. 

Fished the pump station for 13 legal mangroves and trolled towards the Louise when the smallest rod in the boat gets hit 

Partner was reeling in the bait to check the line for jellies and this tuna gnabbed it on the surface 

4000 Penn Battle(?) Got it done. Only had a net and of course the lure got stuck immediately, ended up tail grabbing it and bear hugging it into the boat! 

Will post up some seared photos Thursday!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Please tell me your not gulfside with no vhf radio?


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Sounds like the manowars are still bad out there?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

jlw1972 said:


> Please tell me your not gulfside with no vhf radio?


I keep a handheld with me, but no large mounted one with us today!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

k-p said:


> Sounds like the manowars are still bad out there?


Oh yeah, manowars, regular box jellies, and millions of those non-stinging blobs 

Sargasm was around and saw 2 turtles. 

Fish fry EVERYWHERE


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

NKlamerus said:


> I keep a handheld with me, but no large mounted one with us today!


Cool.
Nice job on the eats.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good job dude!!!!


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Awesome day! What were you catching those black snapper on? I catch some whoppers on accident when fishing for grouper but never really targeted them. I was thinking of trying live shrimp for them in the gulf but don't know how long bait will last past the triggers.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice box......heck when I was a kid, me and an old teacher I went out with all the time had no fancy anything. We use to fill the coolers up every trip too!!! Electronics really spoil us!!! hahaha


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Shark Sugar said:


> Awesome day! What were you catching those black snapper on? I catch some whoppers on accident when fishing for grouper but never really targeted them. I was thinking of trying live shrimp for them in the gulf but don't know how long bait will last past the triggers.


Live shrimp...although they were so fired up yesterday they were eating a gold spoon. 

My preferred bait it a nice 2/3" croaker or menhaden. But that's about the same for everything else lol larger baits help wade out the smaller fish for sure. 

They really like current and get in some weird moods sometimes. 

If you're catching trigger you're too deep IMO


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work and nice eats.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Cool I assumed they would still hit the shrimp since that's what they eat in the bay. Like I said I catch bigger ones (3-6 lbs) on accident out deeper snapper and grouper fishing and they hit butterflied Boston mack like a freight train. With the regulations the way they are i would like to try to target them. I've got a couple trips coming up in a few days and I'll be sure to bring a bucket of shrimp. Thanks again for the report and keep catchin' em!


----------

